# J's journal



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello! I am J, proud mommy of Confishius ( multi no idea what tail type) and Gallifrey ( TARDIS blue veiltail), plus auntie to Ares, my brother's red CT. I have some fish experience, I've had 3 bettas before Confishius last month, but that was a while ago. This is the first time I'm completely responsibe for my bettas without any help from my parents. yup, that's right, I still live at home. which is fine, seeing as I'm only 16. 

I just saved Gallifrey from some not nice conditions. He was the only one of 4 left alive out of almost 15 bettas. I didn't even mean to get him, we were just there to find a pleco for my brother. My heart just broke seeing the state of the bettas, and Gallifrey was looking at me with such sad eyes, I had no choice but to take him home or suffer from guilt! I'm so happy with him, he's very healthy and energetic. He's kind of skittish, but that's excusable. after all, he did come home with me on a 20 minute ride over icy roads in - 40 windchill! not the ideal travelling conditions. He's currently residing in a 1 gallon fishbowl, I had no other place for him. I'm going to talk to my friends to see if anyone has a tank or two to spare, because I'm going back tomorrow to rescue a (supposed to be) red (he's pale pink right now) VT that I just can't get out of my mind. If anyone has any suggestions or advice they can give me that would be great!


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

So, fun little experiment yesterday. As you know, I have a pleco called Plato. my brother recently purchased his own pleco, aptly named Suckrates. last night I wanted to see how Gallifrey would react. it was interesting, to say the least! Gallifrey was flaring at her, and stalking her. I took Plato out before anything bad happened, seeing how aggressive Gallifrey was being towards her. next, I put in Suckrates. he's a bit bigger than Plato. Interestingly enough, Gallifrey ignored him. any ideas why this is?


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

didn't get the VT, they didn't have any more bettas. asked about him, but the person said he died. i'm so sad, it breaks my heart to know about bettas suffering and dying like that. well, I was determined to save a betta today, so a few hours ago, I went to another petstore with despicable conditions. I found my new boy, a multi colour CT, in a tiny cup filled with scum and god knows what else. he was really pale, almost grey. The store owner said he'd been there a long time. well, that sealed the deal for me. I brought him home, and he'd already darkened on the ride. I thought they'd given me the wrong betta! 
It's going really good, he's a dark navy blue mix and is nice and active! Still no name, but i'm considering Nero. pictures to come eventually of all my boys.


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

Suckrates died last night, we're going to find a replacement today or tomorrow.


----------

